# My first true high carb day



## Premo55 (Apr 14, 2004)

So I'm 3 out of 4 meals through so far...
Breakfast- 1 1/2 cups oat bran 
PWO1- 1 1/2 cups quick oats

And I just packed away my third meal of the day, I measured out 2 cups of brown rice and only expected to put away maybe a cup or so, considering I had the veggies, protein and apple beforehand, but I packed away the entire 2 cups and still needed some more dry oat bran afterwards to make me stop....I'm a monster, I know.

Carb cycling= the best diet ever. Now I just can't wait till the results kick in.

There is one major problem though. After a high carb day I don't exactly want to be naked with the girlfriend. Haha.

Peace.


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 14, 2004)

is that two cups worth dry, cause damn thats a lot rice


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2004)

High carb days can be fun but damn the bloat does sit there the next day


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 14, 2004)

^ I just hope my girl is forgiving about the gut tonight. I don't even know if I wanna get in there with her, I'm gonna wanna be on my back the whole time, hahaha.

Had any personal records for carb intake on high carb days, Jodi?

You know I know TP says not to measure your carbs, but how are you supposed to cook them if you don't measure them?

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2004)

I always lift well the day of and the day after high carb day 

Things like oats you do have to measure but like brown rice and sweet potato you don't.  Just cook a bunch ahead of time and scoop what you want out.


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 14, 2004)

^ So you rest on low days, Jodi? I can't see myself lifting on the day after. Should I?

Peace.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2004)

does the bloat following high carb days decrease at all as your body gets used to the plan?  (wishful thinking  )


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2004)

I workout on no carb days all the time.  I don't have a problem with it because my glycogen stores are full from the day before.

NG - bloating goes away within a day


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2004)

cool it goes away within a day....but do you get less bloated from high carb days a few months into carb cycling compared to your first weeks?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2004)

by the way - i'm not stressing.  i'd rather have a little bloat a day here and there than be pudgy.


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 14, 2004)

I dunno, I can't see myself lifting on a day where I don't take in carbs post workout. I'll try it sometime, though.

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2004)

Its really not that bad Premo.  I did it all the time during my comp dieting.

Sorry NG - I'm always bloated the day after high carb day and it never gets better for me.    Just remember its water and glycogen and not fat.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, ive definitely learned to love high carb days...

A couple weeks back i had like 14 cups of brown rice on a high day... not to mention the apples, chicken, broccoli, etc. 

It was later that night that i realized i had better start taking digestive enzymes, though...


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 14, 2004)

^ LMAO...

Peace.


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 14, 2004)

Okay, just ate meal 4....
3 cups of oats/rolled kamut/rolled rye mix with 3 packs Splenda
8 ounces of chicken breast
2 cups of spinach with my home made ACV dressing
1/2 of a large apple

I thought I was going to spontaneously combust for the first 15 minutes after I ate that meal....it's been a while since I've packed that much food in (though I knew I had it in me, haha), and felt kinda sick for a while. I'm fine now, though, and am actually hungry for my next meal. I think I'm just weird.

I'll say it again, Carb Cycling= the best diet I've ever been on. 

Peace.


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 14, 2004)

do your stats for the week, i.e. protein eaten, carbs eaten and fat eaten for the week equal out to how you normally would eat?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2004)

Yea I was hating carb cycling for a while there I admit it but now I love it.  I would always see the bloating as being fat and stuff but now that I really examine myself and a little bit of tanning all these new found muscles and veins are popping out of no where and its awsome heh.

I think my biggest carb up one day was like a total of 3 cups brown rice(dry/uncooked) and a total of 5 cups of oats uncooked plus all my other food.  Yea I felt like a fat bastard with all that in my gut all day.

I honestly hate lifting on a carb up...I get best results from my no carb and low carb days when it comes to lifting.  I feel to clumsy and sluggish on my carb ups. 

Has anyone ever experienced like being very edgy or grumpy on your no carb days?  Sometimes on my no carb days come the end of the day going into night any little thing will set me off.  Is this me just being a freak or do others experience grouchiness?


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 14, 2004)

I actually feel like I'm eating more than I was eating during my bulk, that's what it feels like, but when I work it out and think about it, yes, I am in a caloric deficit for the week. 

Deadbolt, I feel you completely, my last no carb day I barely left the house at all. I was antsy and thinking about food all the time. Come to think of it, though, it doesn't seem to matter how much I eat, I still keep thinking about my next meal. After packing 3 cups of oats in ONE MEAL (as outlined above), I was sick for about 15 minutes, then hungry right after that. It's strange.

Maybe I should try lifting on my no carb  and low carb days like you and Jodi have done. I'm just feeling like all the calories would be well used during the anabolic window created through lifting on a high carb day. 

Peace.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 14, 2004)

Premo your seriously making want to try carb cycling it sounds like fun.  I used to really watch my carb intake but now for the last 2 months I go carb crazy everyday.  I always thought I would gain weight back with eating tons of carbs and it just wasnt true.  2 apples and 1 cup of oats every day along with black beans and brown rice work great for me everyday.


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 14, 2004)

^ try it. It is lots of fun, the variety of eating differently every day is sort of exciting. Being bodybuilders with such a limited range of foods, it helps to have variety like this, however mundane it would appear to an outsider, lol. The fact that it looks like it works better than every other diet I've done before makes it even better.

Once was, are you maintaining now? or bulking/ cutting?

Carbs are your friend. People who remove them from the equation lead very sad lives. Best believe next time I'm gonna try and eat more next time, hahaha. 

Only thing that's not so fun about carb cycling is your trips to the washroom at the end of the high carb day.

Peace.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 14, 2004)

Premo im trying to get some weight on me now.  I would call it a slow clean bulk.  Dude look at my gallery im like a twig now lol.  I will for sure do carb cycling after a 2 month mini bulk.  Im tying to get about 10 pounds on me in the next 2 months.


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 14, 2004)

You know you can actually use carb cycling for a bulk. I know others on this board have, I don't know how the results were, though. Can someone post about this?

Peace.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey premo.  How many pound did you gain on your bulk and how long did you bulk, and how many pounds are you trying to cut now?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> You know you can actually use carb cycling for a bulk. I know others on this board have, I don't know how the results were, though. Can someone post about this?
> 
> Peace.



I heard its the bomb.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2004)

Premo - I have a journal at Avant called Breaking the Barrier.  This is where I used carb cycling for my bulk   Of course though, my caloric requirements for bulking are less than yours for cutting   But I did have success - 10lb gain and waist went down a speck too. 

Now I just have to get out of bulking mode


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 15, 2004)

Cool, Jodi, I'll check it out. I'm gonna use carb cycling for my next bulk, which I will embark on in about 3 months. One no carb day a week? That's extremely do-able.

Once was, I haven't bulked on carb cycling before, I was just eating balanced diet for my last (REALLY) slow bulk. I gained around 12 pounds in 15 weeks.

Peace.

Peace.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 15, 2004)

Yea I always get hungry within 20-30 mins of my last meals and I am always thinking of my next meal heh.  

I love training on my no card days...I get such great workouts but if you do it for over an hour it starts to wear you down.  So I keep em short, fast, and intense and it works great for me.

I am going to carb cycle now until I get to my level of leaness but once thats done I want to try and carb cycle a bulk.  It sounds like fun heh!   I did the balanced diet for my bulk and it lasted about 6 months.  I put on anywhere from 30-40lbs and even dropped my bf% from about mid 20's to low teens.  I would like to maintain my bf% now so sticking with carb cycling could give me the best of both worlds.


----------



## Spency234 (Apr 15, 2004)

I find the high carb days the MOST difficult.  I find I just can't eat as much as I (and TP) would like me too.  Does anybody else have this problem?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spency234 *_
> I find the high carb days the MOST difficult.  I find I just can't eat as much as I (and TP) would like me too.  Does anybody else have this problem?


Nope - No problem at all


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2004)

Initially Yes, but now no problems


----------



## Monolith (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spency234 *_
> I find the high carb days the MOST difficult.  I find I just can't eat as much as I (and TP) would like me too.  Does anybody else have this problem?



You'll learn to love them.


----------



## Rob_NC (Apr 15, 2004)

All this talk about carb cycling has peaked my interest.  I went looking for TP's articles at Avant and found them.  Are there any printable copies anywhere?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 15, 2004)

there's an option at the bottom of the articles that switches them over to printable versions.


----------



## Rob_NC (Apr 15, 2004)

Duh, guess I should have scrolled down.  Thanks NG


----------



## Spency234 (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Initially Yes, but now no problems




So what is your suggestion?? Just keep on eating??  I'm breathing all heavy and forcing the food down and this is only my 4th meal!!

But you are saying that your body gets used to it, just keep on truckin?


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 15, 2004)

Well how much are you eating?

I wonder how much TP ideally wants people to eat, though, I can finish 3-4 cups of oats and 2-3 cups of brown rice in one sitting pretty quickly (and that's after eating the meat, the apple and 2 cups of veggies, I don't wanna think of how much I could eat without the veg). Some people just have monstrous appetites, while others can barely finish a measly cup of oats.

Peace.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Well how much are you eating?
> 
> I wonder how much TP ideally wants people to eat, though, I can finish 3-4 cups of oats and 2-3 cups of brown rice in one sitting pretty quickly (and that's after eating the meat, the apple and 2 cups of veggies, I don't wanna think of how much I could eat without the veg). Some people just have monstrous appetites, while others can barely finish a measly cup of oats.
> ...



Whats your height/weight, out of curiousity?  Cuz 4 cups of oats and 2 cups of rice in one sitting is a crapload.


----------



## Spency234 (Apr 15, 2004)

Lets see, about a cup and a half of oats, then a little under 2 cups of rice for 2 meals, then another cup and a half of oats.

Struggled with all 4 meals.


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 15, 2004)

do you up your protein and fat intake on your low carb days, or do you keep them the same throughout, while only changing your carb intake


----------



## Spency234 (Apr 15, 2004)

Me?? I keep the protein and fat the same... not sure if you were asking the people who actually know these things or me though...


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 15, 2004)

it's to all who want to reply, i was just wonderin what some people do, i kinda do a carb cycle not very drastic though on workout days i do kinda a 45/35/20 to 50/35/15 carb/pro/fat split and on non workout days i go for more of a 40/40/20 split with about 300-400 less calories eaten


----------



## Habib (Apr 15, 2004)

Rather than start a new thread I'll just add onto this: today was my first refeed day (I don't carb cycle, my carbs stay around 100 for 3 or 4 days and then I go hit the pasta/baked potatoes/bread). I need some support, I've got two meals left and I'm about 150 calories below my usual daily limit and feeling like a pig . Had my oats in the morning with my shake, then a shake after my WO, then a belgian waffle *drool*, with some strawberry preserves, which I should have probably laid off of but OMG once I had the waffle on my plate it started exerting mind control over my hand, forcing me to scoop more and more all over it. Then a roast beef sandwich (dry, as usual, I don't even like mayo or mustard) and then a bowl of pasta with a bit of vegetarian marinara. When I came home from that (was around 3:30pm) I had to lunge into the bathroom, and even after that was still like 4-5 lbs over what I weighed at 10am. This is gonna go away right?


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 15, 2004)

You guys have weak refeeds. One waffle, a sandwich and a bowl of pasta with sauce?

To the guy who asked for my height and weight, I'm 5'11", 180 pounds. I didn't mean that I eat ALL of that in one sitting. I can eat 3-4 cups of oats in one sitting OR 2-3 cups of rice in one sitting, easily. 

Peace.


----------



## Habib (Apr 15, 2004)

Well, my usual caloric intake per day is 1700-1800, with only about 90-100g of carbs (this is due to the dining halls here not offering "good" carbs - sweet potatoes, brown rice, etc... ) so yeah for me this was a refeed


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 15, 2004)

Dude that's not a refeed at all.
With refeeds you're supposed to go WAY over maintenance, not just go a little bit with some high GI carbs. There's a science behind the madness, you know.
And how do you manage to eat 1700-1800 every day? I would go absolutely insane.

Peace.


----------



## Habib (Apr 15, 2004)

Well, that was earlier. My total for the day is going to be around 2400, with around 250-280g carbs. The refeed thread said 25-50% above what we usually use, right?

And yeah, sometimes it's tough, especially when you consider that in October I was 210ish (5'7) and ate everything in sight (now that I know what foods contain, I'd estimate I was consuming around 3000-4000 cals a day, easy). Man if I could maintain a constant weight at 7000 cals a day, I would the happiest motherfucker alive.


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 15, 2004)

You can.
With steroids.
Haha.
I'm just joking.

How much do you weigh? I maintain at close to 2800, and I'm 180 pounds. 

Peace.


----------



## Habib (Apr 15, 2004)

On average, 155. Actually, with all the HIIT/lifting/sports I do, I could probably maintain at 2800.


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 15, 2004)

If you're that active, and only eating 1700-1800, I can only imagine how skinny you're gonna be in a month. Are you losing weight a lot faster than you anticipated?

Peace.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Initially Yes, but now no problems



Ditto to that....You learn to shovel that stuff in when you know you can't have it for a whole day


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 16, 2004)

Aztec, my protein and fat are kept constant throughout the week. Only my carb intake varies. I'm thinking maybe I should lower my protein intake from 1.5 g/pound to maybe 1.0-1.2 on high carb days, though.

High carb day tomorrow! I'll post what I hope to be new records, I can feel the hunger consuming me already. I've already made my breakfast of 2 cups oats, then hopefully it'll be a kick ass leg workout following that.

Peace.


----------

